# fs 210 g fish tank



## tan (Apr 25, 2010)

all glass tank with black oak canbinet and canopy , all glass sump with two rio 2500 pump, coral life skimmer,hamilton 5 foot t5 96 watt, two 3 foot coral life t5 light, coral life 36 watt uv light,80 lbs of live rocks $1500


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for pics?


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

Also dimensions?


----------



## tan (Apr 25, 2010)

6 feet long 2 feet wide 30 inch tall


----------



## tan (Apr 25, 2010)

here the link for the pic http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/for/1872800763.html


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

I have seen this in person... everything in a very good condition, and it's only few month old. but, there won't be any live rock or sand with the package, because I am taking those.. LOL


----------



## tan (Apr 25, 2010)

live rock and sand r sold


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

so what the new price without LR and sand...?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you may want to amend your location in your profile


----------



## apexifd (Apr 28, 2010)

he in fraser height surrey. I believe it's seller's friend posted for him. so it's easier to just phone the seller using the phone number posted in the craiglist ad.


----------



## OscarMeyer (Apr 22, 2010)

bump links dont work would like to see some pics of this thing


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey OscarMeyer  ( sorry couldn't help it )... when the adds have been deleted by the author, it usually means its sold or not available anymore....Plus no action for 2 weeks .....* hey I have something in common with the add* ...would be a good indication that this add should of been closed .


----------

